# On the nest!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, we got a late start so we didn't go fishing. But we did go eagle hunting.
Somehow I managed to break my tripod at the quick disconnet so my pics were shot with the camera literally sitting on top of the mount. Not good at all.

Here's one to tease ya. More tomorrow.
The nest is at least 50 yds from the road. We saw 1 adult and 2 youngun's. It was my first time (Pat's also) to see an adult fly. It was awesome. 
This pic was shot at 1000mm, manual focus and no cropping!
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Baby exercising*

Flap them wings, bud. He's about ready to take the leap!
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice work, MT..did you head East to Vidor to see them? I'm hitting the NorthGate CC today. I'll have my camera along. Rich


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Can you share where they are?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Map...*

Take I-10 East through Beaumont to Vidor. Exit at Hwy 105. Go south on Hwy 105 towards Orangefield. The nest will be on the right about 50 yds off the road. It is about 1/4 mile before the intersection with FM 1135. It should be obvious because yesterday there was only about 20 cars parked on the side of the road...and people everywhere.

WARNING: Construction has traffic down to one lane on the west bound side of I-10 East at the river bridge. Expect a big delay on your return trip. We are going to continue on 105 to Hwy 73 in Bridge City and then go south and take the scenic tour back towards Winnie/Houston.

Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Mike, 

Which river bridge?


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

WTG MT. The only eagle image I have was taken at the zoo. sad2sm


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I forgot to add. those are great shots. I know you had tripod problems but I can tell in the pictures. I am sure you did not want to get too close to them so as not to disturb them also. Good job, Mike.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Whoa MT.....You dont see those everyday...

VIDOR......Thats a long ways from your neck-a-da-woods aint it???Im sure you did it with a smile on your face though...IM sure we all would..

THANKS


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

grayfish said:


> I forgot to add. those are great shots. I know you had tripod problems but I can tell in the pictures. I am sure you did not want to get too close to them so as not to disturb them also. Good job, Mike.


that should have been can't tell. I got look harder at what I write.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*The Eagles nest...revisited*

We went back today armed with a new tripod. That made a big difference. A lot of people (young and old) came and went while we were there. 
1) I waited 2 hours for this shot.
2) View from the road.
3) Nest duty.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Playing with the kids*

1) We three - the 2 babies and the parent (not sure which one). We didn't see the other parent.
2,3,4) Daily exercise


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Neat captures...so you made the pilgrimage twice in a row, eh"??? rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

How awesome is that? Great photos the second time around. Thanks for sharing.

sandy


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

man those are great shots.thanks for sharing.jay


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

forgot,that nest is huge!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoJo (Jun 26, 2004)

The construction is on the IH 10 bridge across the Neches river and on I 10 between Rose City and Orange. If the traffic is stacked up crossing the River than take the Old Highway exit and follow Old Highway 90 to Highway 105 (Main St.) in Vidor. The eagles are awesome to see.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

MoJo said:


> The construction is on the IH 10 bridge across the Neches river and on I 10 between Rose City and Orange. If the traffic is stacked up crossing the River than take the Old Highway exit and follow Old Highway 90 to Highway 105 (Main St.) in Vidor. The eagles are awesome to see.


Talking about an old time TTMB'er... how ya doing buddy? Did MT get lost and have to call you for directions? :rotfl: Thanks for the updated detour directions. I'd be up there in a heart beat if I had a big enough lens. Be sure to drop by this board every now and then and check in.

Nice second round of eagle shots Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, MoJo. Ray, there were several people there yesterday shooting with to 70-200...and one lady with a Celestron telescope!

A lot of people were stopping to take a look. At times the crowd was three deep. Once a guy was shooting directly behind and over my head. He was tall and I was on the side of the road so there wasn't any problem with that at all. Several youngsters asked to take a look through my lens so I obliged. Pat was sharing her binoculars with the kids also.

Mike


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Mike, I drove past today on my way to my Nephews Baseball game , and there were no less than 50 cars at least , next time you are down and want to see a pair of (Bald Eagles) and Fish eagle I will do my best. There were several pairs in one little area by boat I know , And it looks like I could have made a few bills if I were guiding.. LOL The storm blew down a few structures where they were nesting , but they have been around a lot longer than people around here are aware.. Take care 

Brad


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for posting MT, what fun!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I guess I missed the second set of pictures. They are great Mike. I guess the tripod did make a little difference. Thanks for posting.


----------

